# The mysterious powers of Microsoft Excel - BBC web site article



## Derek Brown (Apr 21, 2013)

You may be interested in reading the BBC web site article of 21 April 2013:
BBC News - The mysterious powers of Microsoft Excel


----------



## xenou (Apr 25, 2013)

Good read.


----------



## steve case (May 8, 2013)

"In times to come we will look at old Excel spreadsheets, our eyes growing damp with nostalgia"

That time for me was earlier this afternoon.  I had agreed to help dear sweet Joan learn some Excel.  
She has a spanking new version and I clunk along on my at least ten year old model "T".  Not only 
did F11 not put up a nice graph after I highlighted a column,  but I couldn't even find the UnDo button.


----------

